
The Lean LaunchPad – Teaching Entrepreneurship as a Management Science - duck
http://steveblank.com/2010/12/07/the-lean-launchpad-%e2%80%93-teaching-entrepreneurship-as-a-management-science/
======
ph0rque
What would be really awesome is if this class was offered at the peer-to-peer
university (<http://p2pu.org/>) allowing anyone to take it for free.

P.S. If you like the idea, vote for it here:
[http://p2pu.uservoice.com/forums/84091-course-
suggestions/su...](http://p2pu.uservoice.com/forums/84091-course-
suggestions/suggestions/1277179-the-lean-launchpad-teaching-entrepreneurship-
as-)

